# Fuse problem mk4 1.8t



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*HELP! Fuse problem mk4 1.8t*

Hey guys my cluster, driver side indicator and driver side drl brake light fuse keeps blowing.
From what i've been reading from others is that it could be a bad ground. Can anyone help me out in pointing me in the right direction of where about the ground be located? Or of any other suggestions on what it could be? Thanks

Update. fuse#23 is the one blowing


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Gerryflo said:


> From what i've been reading from others is that it could be a bad ground.


How would a bad ground cause the fuse to blow?

If you unplug the connectors at the headlight and taillight does the fuse still blow?


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> How would a bad ground cause the fuse to blow?
> 
> If you unplug the connectors at the headlight and taillight does the fuse still blow?


Not sure just been reading on forums. And no I haven't tried that, it blows when I start driving as if its a bad connection


----------



## GrkVR6 (Feb 3, 2004)

I am having the same issue as well... I just installed Volx tuning HID projector headlights and they were working for a little bit and now the city light, side bumper light and rear light all on the driver do not work.. the same fuse that you were talking about just keeps blowing... hope for more input as well:screwy:


----------



## GrkVR6 (Feb 3, 2004)

suggestions:screwy:


----------



## Gn_q94 (Jan 17, 2012)

dennisgli said:


> How would a bad ground cause the fuse to blow?
> 
> If you unplug the connectors at the headlight and taillight does the fuse still blow?


 
If they are disconnected and they still blow then what? what does that mean?


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*haven't been on lately.*

ill be trying that tomorrow, im gonna be testing all those once i grab some more fuses. and yea i installed xenon hids highs and lows then after awhile it kepted blowing but at the same time i did my full audio install and headlights halo head lights from ecs as well.


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*update.*

All right so ive tested disconnecting one at a time excepted for the dash so everything is fine on the city lights, tail lights and ive heard that it could also be my head unit so i tried that. still blowing. help!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Gerryflo said:


> All right so ive tested disconnecting one at a time excepted for the dash so everything is fine


 Huh? What do you mean everything is fine? The fuse doesn't blow when you disconnect the headlight and tail light?


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

the fuse didnt blow when i disconnected the headlights or/both the tail lights


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Gerryflo said:


> the fuse didnt blow when i disconnected the headlights or/both the tail lights


So...

Headlight and tail light connected - fuse blows
Headlight connected; tail light disconnected - fuse doesn't blow
Headlight disconnected; tail light connected - fuse doesn't blow

That's pretty much impossible!


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*update back working!*

Found out that the problem was my halos.... simple problem but to dumb to check that.
couple of the hale bulbs were about to go switched them to leds so wont have to worry about them for a while.

hope this helps only took a couple months to figure it out :banghead:


----------

